# †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †



## men@ elgm@l (8 مارس 2007)

شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس 





الشريط على لينك واحد 

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 11819687. ../__online. html
بركة صلواته وشفاعته تكون مع جميعنا امين 
إذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
†


----------



## fullaty (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الشريط بس اللينك مش شغال ياريت حد يجربه ويقوللى


----------



## dream2010 (8 مارس 2007)

مش راضى يفتح يا مينا


----------



## men@ elgm@l (8 مارس 2007)

اسف يا جماعه ممكن تجربوا اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/file/11819687/c52c0e11/__online.html


----------



## men@ elgm@l (8 مارس 2007)

*اشتغل ولا لا *


----------



## michael2007 (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الشريط


----------



## michael2007 (9 مارس 2007)

اشتغل


----------



## men@ elgm@l (9 مارس 2007)

ok

اللى يحمل مينساش الردود


----------



## fullaty (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا اخ مينا على الشريط واللينك اشتغل وجارى التحميل


----------



## men@ elgm@l (10 مارس 2007)

اوك فيبى 

انتظروا المزيد


----------



## NAROz (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الشريط​


----------



## vena21 (13 مارس 2007)

شكراً قوى علشان شفيعى هو البابا كيرلس و انا بحبه قوى


----------



## ثقة بلا حدود (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الشريط


----------



## shadymokhles (13 مارس 2007)

*تمام ياأخ مينا الشريط جميل 
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليكم خالص على الردود الجميله دى


----------



## bashbosh (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

مينا اللينك مش شغال 
ممكن تجربوه علشان انا محتاجوه جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

جرب اللينك ده 

http://www.4shared.com/file/11819687.../__online.html


----------



## totty (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

لا برده مش شغال يا مينا
وميرسى ليك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

اية الجمال دة ياباشا
ررائع جارى التحميل


----------



## SOPHYYY (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

شكراجداجداجداجدا


----------



## shery200790 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## totty (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

ميناااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش شغال


----------



## Arso.Sh (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

مشكور


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: †شريط جديد ( كلمة حب) للشماس بولس ملاك للبابا كيرلس †*

*ميرسى ليك يا مينا على الشريط
بس بالنسبة لموقع 4shared لو حبيت تحط لينك لشريط كامل 
قبل ماتاخد اللينك اتأكد انك عملت علامة على كلمة share this folder وبعدين
تدوس على save فى نهاية الصفحة وبكده هايبقى اللينك اكتيف 
على ما اظن هى دى المشكلة اللى مخلية الرابط بتاعك مش شغال
ولو كنت عملت كده يبقى ياريت تتأكد من الرابط تانى
سلام ونعمة..صلى من اجلى*​


----------

